# What are you listening to?



## Knightfall (May 18, 2005)

The title says it all. What CDs, MP3s, DVDs, etc. are you listening to right now and what has been in your music rotation for, say, the last week or two. As an aside, what music do you prefer to be playing in the background when you play D&D?

For me, I've been rotating through the following soundtracks, as well as How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb by U2.

* The Last of the Mohicans (currently playing) - Music by Trevor Jones
* Conan The Barbarian - Music by Basil Poledouris
* Mary Shelley's Frankenstein - Music by Patrick Doyle
* William Shakespere's Hamlet - Music by Patrick Doyle
* Gladiator - Music by Hans Zimmer and Lisa Gerrard
* Dragonheart - Music by Randy Edelman
* The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring - Music by Howard Shore
* The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers - Music by Howard Shore

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Fangorn Athran (May 18, 2005)

Well I personally listen to movie soundtracks; I really like John Williams' work, and I made an Mp3 CD with all of the music of the Original Star Wars Trilogy on it and play that often. During game sessions however, I put in renaisance style and Lord of The Rings soundtracks.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 18, 2005)

While I work on the sci fi news page, and lurk...ah I mean, surf the rest of EnWorld. I listen to RadioIOambient *shameless plug *, while I go anywhere on the web mostly. When I am writing, I will listen mostly to soundtracks, and new age music.


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2005)

heh...nothing like that.  Hip hop and pop lately.  Some Classic rock.


During game time-  varies.  Often heavy metal or orchastrated soundtracks.


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

Whatever happened to the Chainsaw Juggler?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 18, 2005)

In the last couple of weeks, I've listened to a lot of Lyle Lovett, Dwight Yoakum, Humble Pie, UFO, Rainbow, Triumph, The Donnas, The Ramones, and Solace (music my sister in law uses in her Middle Eastern dance troupe).


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 18, 2005)

Currently: Bleed Like Me - new album by Garbage (two thumbs up, run out and grab your own copy).

Other than that, I've been listening to Everclear, Barenaked Ladies, Franz Ferdinand, Duncan Sheik, Tori Amos and... don't make fun of me... Mandy Moore's album Coverage (collection of covers including Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters and Moonshadow).

Musically, I'm just waiting for the new The White Stripes album...   June 7th!

We listen to music while we game, but there's one rule: no words.


----------



## Turanil (May 18, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> What CDs, MP3s, DVDs, etc. are you listening to right now.



No music right now. In fact I don't listen to music more than 1 hour per day on average.



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> What has been in your music rotation for, say, the last week or two.



Essentially music with a New-age/Amerindian style. A lot of Nicholas Gun, Coyote Oldman, other such artists, plus real traditional Amerindian music. This is the period. The week before I was more into ZZ-Top, Aerosmith, and Rolling Stones, but I generally tire quickly of such music (I guess I have become too old...). 



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> As an aside, what music do you prefer to be playing in the background when you play D&D?



I rarely use any music when playing D&D, since it would have to fit the action, so put the right music for specific events in the game, and in any case, when we play we quickly forget that some music is playing. Nonetheless, among the various music I have that would fit a fantasy rpg ambiance, I favor the soundtrack of "The 13th Warrior" movie. I love that music (and the film too).


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to the Chainsaw Juggler?




he needed a hand


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2005)

Currently I am listening to nothing but the birds chirping outside and an occational 55mph truck raging down RT313


----------



## GlassJaw (May 18, 2005)

> Currently: Bleed Like Me - new album by Garbage




I actually found it to be awful to be honest, and I'm a Garbage fan.  The new album was incredibly over-produced, complete with bad editing.

My current listening:

Green Day: American Idiot - awesome.  It's amazing how a band can sound when they actually spend the time to mix their album.

Mudvayne: Lost & Found - amazing.  Heavy and melodic at the same time.

I've also been into Swedish metal lately too, specifically Soilwork and The Haunted.  They help me get through the day.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 18, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Green Day: American Idiot - awesome.  It's amazing how a band can sound when they actually spend the time to mix their album.




Isn't it the truth?  I've been a Green Day fan for years - they're iconic for my particular generation, but American Idiot (despite the fact that I do not agree with the politics AT ALL) is one of the best albums I've ever purchased.  That's an accomplishment.


----------



## GlassJaw (May 18, 2005)

> In fact I don't listen to music more than 1 hour per day on average.




I'm the complete opposite.  I would have a really hard time if I couldn't wear my headphones at work.


----------



## Desdichado (May 18, 2005)

Literally, right at this minute I'm listening to that really long version of "Tainted Love/Where Did Our Love Go" by Soft Cell.  I'll probably pop in some S.P.O.C.K. before I leave work.


----------



## der_kluge (May 18, 2005)

Hanson!

Howard Hanson, that is.  
Also: Carl Orff
Igor Stravinsky
Dmitri Shostakovich
Joan Tower
Jean Sibelius
a host of others, too obscure to mention.


----------



## Psionicist (May 18, 2005)

The usual: Apoptygma Berzerk, VNV Nation, Funker Vogt, Hocico, Punto omega.. A bit Aphex Twin.

I am also completely in love with Shivaree, which is not (gasp!) electronic music. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shivaree


----------



## Desdichado (May 18, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> The usual: Apoptygma Berzerk, VNV Nation, Funker Vogt, Hocico, Punto omega.. A bit Aphex Twin.



:grin:  I'm actually taking a "classics" break from my APB, VNV Nation, Icon of Coil, De/Vision, and Assemblage 23 usual stuff today.


----------



## el-remmen (May 18, 2005)

I'ev been listening to:

Songs for Silverman - Ben Folds

Extraordinary Machine - Fiona Apple

Frances the Mute - The Mars Volta

The Sunset Tree - The Mountain Goats

Guero - Beck

Urban Hang Suite - Maxwell


----------



## rjs (May 18, 2005)

My work tunes...

Slayer, Paradise Lost, My Dying Bride, Cradle of Filth, Sepultura, a little Danzig. I also have a soft spot in my black little heart for Bruce Dickenson and Iron Maiden, Bolt Thrower, and Queensryche.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 18, 2005)

*The World's Best Radio Station*

I inherited a 100 disc CD changer, which I tend to leave on shuffle.

I turned it on this morning and got Sublime.  Right now, it's on "Your Song" from the Moulin Rouge Soundtrack, but there's a lot of Beatles in there, so that comes up quite a bit.  It was just on Pink Floyd.  Wait. . . wait. . . okay, now shuffling. . . 

Everclear 

For a second I thought it was going to be Kottonmouth Kings, clearly I don't listen to either enough if I can't tell those two apart from the first couple of bars.


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> he needed a hand




not quite


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 18, 2005)

Normally, I just have a huge mix of a few thousand things from movies, to 'normal' music, to video game soundtracks...but for the last week, I've just had the six Star Wars soundtracks running.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 18, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I've been a Green Day fan for years - they're iconic for my particular generation, but American Idiot (despite the fact that I do not agree with the politics AT ALL) is one of the best albums I've ever purchased.  That's an accomplishment.



I like the new one, but I still think Warning was a better album.


----------



## Asmo (May 18, 2005)

Cryonic Temple - In Thy Power

Biomechanical - The Empires of the World

Astral Doors -  Evil is Forever

Beyond Twilight  - Section X

Blood Red Throne -  Monument of Death

Shadow Gallery -  Room V

Asmo


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (May 19, 2005)

Haydn Violin Concertos


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Where ever, When ever by Shakira


----------



## ForceUser (May 19, 2005)

_Still in Hollywood_ - Concrete Blonde
_The Best of Leonard Cohen_ - Leonard Cohen
_El Oso_ - Soul Coughing
_Temple of the Dog_
_Audioslave_ - Audioslave
Blues Compilation (Stevie Ray Vaughn, B.B. King & Eric Clapton, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, John Lee Hooker, Etta James, various others)

------------

EDIT: Oh, you wanted music I listen to while gaming! Here's _that_ list.

_Eberron_ soundtrack
_Morrowind_ soundtrack
_Bram Stoker's Dracula_ soundtrack


----------



## Angcuru (May 19, 2005)

I have about 48 hours of music on my playlist, including the following:

Acoustic Alchemy

Baldur's Gate 2 Soundtrack

Celtic Dreams - Flute Music

Diary of Dreams 

Evanescence 

Freedom Call

Fellowship of the Ring Soundtrack

The Two Towers Soundtrack

Return of the King Soundtrack

Luca Turilli

Manowar

MC Chris

Rhapsody

Samael

Sting

Juno Reactor

Misc. Techno Remixes

The Eagles - The Very Best of

Total Annihilation Soundtrack

Warren Zevon - The Best of

ZZ Top - Greatest Hits


----------



## IronWolf (May 19, 2005)

I've been listening to the new Nine Inch Nails album quite a bit and Decade of Decadence, Motley Crue.


----------



## trancejeremy (May 19, 2005)

Ava Mea - In the End

Alucard Presents the  49th Line - Blue on Blue

Fragile - Inertia (Armin Van Buuren mix)

Armin Van Buuren - Birth of an Angel

Filo & Peri meet Mike Foyle - Luana

Tangled Universe - I miss  you

Will Holland Pres Holla - Melodica (Alucard's Silent Hill remix)

Sundawner - Sorrow

Ernesto vs. Bastian - Darkside of the Moon (Viframa mix)

George Hales - Isolation

Interstate - I Found You

Also, on a completely different tack, Led Zeppelin's "How the West Was Won"


----------



## BOZ (May 19, 2005)

at this very moment - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Bloodstone Press (May 19, 2005)

Right now: Silence. 

Over the past 2 weeks, I've been listening to Neil Young, Negativland, Alice in Chains, the Beatles, Conan Soundreack, Pink Floyd, Tool, a string quartet playing Tool, and the radio (either a classic rock station or news/talk)


----------



## Jamdin (May 19, 2005)

I mostly have been playing my new William Shatner's The Transformed Man cd.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

The Beach Boys


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Now the Blue Danube.


----------



## the Jester (May 19, 2005)

Current song: Goldeneye (Juggalo remix by Mindless Self Indulgence).


----------



## DarrenGMiller (May 19, 2005)

Since I am playing bass in a production of "Godspell" I have been listening to it every day.  Also, since I am teaching Debussy's _La Mer_, world music and Robert W. Smith's _The Odyssey_, I have listened to a great deal of that lately as well.  Also, as I am putting together a Duke Ellington marching show for my band for next year, that has been listened to a bit too.

Other than that:
Boston Brass
Howie Day
The Devlins
Old Crow Medicine Show
Mutual Admiration Society
Death Cab for Cutie
Styx w/ orchestra
Bruce Springsteen

there are other things I can't think of right now

oh, and Public Radio

DM


----------



## Desdichado (May 19, 2005)

I've been listening to the soundtrack for "Shoggoth on the Roof" so far today.


----------



## haiiro (May 19, 2005)

Recent music:

Hotel, by Moby (mainly the ambient disc -- great for late car rides home)
With Teeth, NIN
Ten, Pearl Jam
Audioslave, Audioslave

The last two spend a lot of time in my car stereo. 

As for music during D&D games, I don't play any in the background. I have been considering it lately, though, because the GM for the Stargate game I'm in uses music and it works out really well.


----------



## megamania (May 19, 2005)

Today I am listening to Fly  92.5    Pop, Hip-hop station from the Albany area.

Other days its Pyx also from the Albany area.  They do classic rock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Fvorite 80s mix that I burned, currently The Heat Is On by Glenn Frey.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 19, 2005)

Angels Crying by Atargatis

It came with the Damnatus soundtrack, I swear.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Video Killed The Radio Star by The Buggles.


----------



## Pozatronic (May 19, 2005)

I usually only get to listen to music in the car. I drive for about three hours a day so it's not so bad.

The Decemberists new album "Picaresque"; Stars "Set Yourself On Fire", the new Architecture in Helsinki. I'm really chomping at the bit for Sleater-Kinney's new one "The Woods". That and I listen to a bunch of mix's I've made in the past few weeks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Only Fools Rush In


----------



## Hijinks (May 19, 2005)

My typical rotation includes

Pink Floyd
Joss Stone
Norah Jones
Frank Sinatra
Assorted Jazz Greats/Compilations
Aimee Mann
The Beatles
Elvis
Dave Matthews
LoTR Soundtracks
Rachmaninoff
Opera Compilations


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Posession Obsession by Hall & Oates, Big Bam Boom album.


----------



## Knightfall (May 19, 2005)

Ah, another day, another music style playing in the background.

Currently listening to *Edmonton's Best Rock 100.3 The Bear* located in Edmonton, Alberta, of course. Below is the website where you can listen online . Best. Edmonton. Rock. Station. Evar!

 

http://www.thebearrocks.com/


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

King of Pain.


----------



## Arnwyn (May 20, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> The title says it all. What CDs, MP3s, DVDs, etc. are you listening to right now and what has been in your music rotation for, say, the last week or two.



All of it. My music (360+ CDs worth) is all loaded onto my HTPC and I just set it at random and let 'er go.


> As an aside, what music do you prefer to be playing in the background when you play D&D?



Soundtracks - including motion picture, TV, anime, and video game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 20, 2005)

DnD Original Motion Picture Score


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 20, 2005)

Today: it's all about Veruca Salt.


----------



## freebfrost (May 20, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> The title says it all. What CDs, MP3s, DVDs, etc. are you listening to right now and what has been in your music rotation for, say, the last week or two. As an aside, what music do you prefer to be playing in the background when you play D&D?




Currently listening to "Cold Seed" by Tiamat.  

Past week has been mostly:



"Group Therapy" by Concrete Blonde
"Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith - Original Motion Picture" by John Williams
"Devil's Playground" by Billy Idol
"Cult" by Apocalyptica

Best D&D background music is classical or soundtracks to fantasy movies - "Conan", "Lord of the Rings", etc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 20, 2005)

Right now, Ty Herndon.


----------



## gamecat (May 21, 2005)

DJ Skylight's Raverday 03 mix

Of late i've been listening to a lot of IDM and Ambient, predominately Boards of Canada, Nautilis, Telefon Tel Aviv, Aphex Twin, Jonn Serrie, Fila Brasilla, Xeno Volcano, Dilate.

And I've been listening to the Arecibo Radio Telescope. It makes me trip balls.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (May 21, 2005)

I'm listening to the latest Cowboy Junkies as I type this: _Early 21st Century Blues_.  Specifically, "Two Soldiers."  In heavy rotation are Garbage's _Bleed Like Me_, Aimee Mann's _The Forgotten Arm_, Holly Palmer's _I Confess_, Concrete Blonde's _Group Therapy_, and _Radio Sunnyvale_, which is a truly great music anthology from the later seasons of _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_.


----------



## Knightfall (May 21, 2005)

Another day...

Fallen, Evanescence


----------



## the Jester (May 21, 2005)

Currently: _Tilt-A-Whirl_ by Insane Clown Posse.

I find ICP has been edging me closer and closer to running an adventure set in the Dark Carnival.


----------



## The Shaman (May 21, 2005)

I've got Orbital's _Blue Album_ queued up at the moment.

"You think you're ready for that much power? You lot? YOU LOT?!?"


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (May 21, 2005)

At the moment?  Nothing.

Recently?  I am currently obsessed with the Arcade Fire's debut _Funeral_ - maybe the best album I've bought in five years.  The first time I heard it I thought back to the band I started in high school about a dozen years ago and realized: _this is what I wanted us to sound like_.  It's the first album I've actually considered going out and buying extra copies to hand out to friends.

Also been playing With Teeth by NIN.  Much better than The Fragile, but it's no Downward Spiral.  Sigh.

Soon, I will listen to some Ramones.


----------



## Agamon (May 21, 2005)

Last 5 songs:
Co-Dependant - Adema
Just Lose It - Eminem
Hello Again - Lost Prophets
Not Addicted - The Streets
The Final Countdown - Europe

Like arnwyn, all my CDs are ripped and the MP3s are all loaded into Winamp and set to random.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 21, 2005)

Eiffel 65's Europop Album


----------



## the Jester (May 21, 2005)

Still on my big Lotus Pod mix... will list the next few songs I hear:

Thug Pit (ICP, Bone Thugs, Tech N9ne, KMK and Esham)
Fly Away (ICP)
Sticky Icky Situations (Anybody Killa)


----------



## Shemeska (May 22, 2005)

NIN - With Teeth

Reznor is one step closer to beatification with that album


----------



## rbingham2000 (May 22, 2005)

I'm currently listening to some OC Remixes, which is basically a community where artists get together and put together remixes of their favorite videogame music. A lot of the stuff they put out is kickass.

Enjoy.


----------



## The Shaman (May 23, 2005)

_Return to the Valley of the Go-Gos_.

"Change the lines that were said before/We're all dreamers - we're all whores/Discarded stars/Like worn out cars/Litter the streets of this town..."

Gina Shock - most underrated drummer ever?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 23, 2005)

Right now: FOX news

Before that: Star Wars: Attack of the Clones on FOX


----------



## GlassJaw (May 23, 2005)

Grabbed some new tunes for work today:

As I Lay Dying
Saosin
Poison the Well
White Zombie - the first album (the _only_ WZ album as far as I'm concerned)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 23, 2005)

Recently purchased MP3s:

"Take Me Out," Franz Ferdnand
"Maureen," Fountains of Wayne
"All My Life," "Everlong," "Learn to Fly," Foo Fighters
"Been Caught Stealing," Jane's Addiction
"Underneath It All," No Doubt
"Bad Luck," Social Distortion
"Zombie," The Cranberries
"God is a Bullet," Concrete Blonde
"I Don't Want to Be," Bo Bice
"Friend of the Devil," The Grateful Dead
"Bad Boyfriend," Garbage

Oh, and podcasts of KCRW news shows. (KCRW.org)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 24, 2005)

Hall & Oates: Retrospective (Import)


----------



## Psion (May 24, 2005)

The laptop has the gaming music -- Eberron soundtrack and Midnight Syndicate.

The car cases have a selection of my favorite artists:

Jewel
They Might Be Giants
Sarah McLachlan
Norah Jones
Björk
Pink Floyd


----------



## philreed (May 24, 2005)

Right now? Are You Breathing: String Quartet Tribute to Disturbed? But it's up to iTunes what will pop up next. According to the latest stats 2697 songs (all of which I own the CDs to, I may add, no piracy here) so there's always something unexpected about to pop up. I do love iTunes on shuffle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 25, 2005)

Quiet Riot: Metal Health album.


----------



## Del (May 26, 2005)

"Gangsta gangsta" - NWA


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 26, 2005)

No one will probably know who I am talking about but the cd in the drive right now is by Mindless Self Indulgence.


----------



## the Jester (May 26, 2005)

A mix of tons of weird crap I have- currently "Love Bites" by Def Leppard.

No, I don't especially like the song.  :\  But ya gotta throw the weird stuff in sometimes to make sure you haven't changed your mind.


----------



## merztrumpet (May 26, 2005)

Frankenstein Girls Will

Mostly listening to hiphop past couple days but checking out new material from Autechre, Richard Devine, RDJ and Shpongle. As far as releases go, it's been a pretty good year.


----------



## Poky (May 26, 2005)

Iced Earth - The Glorious Burden, some Stratovarius, and of course some Bach.


----------



## RithTheAwakener (May 26, 2005)

listening to www.digitallyimported.com trance stream.
currently its...Trance Energy 2004 - CD2
no idea which song in the mix however.


----------



## devilbat (May 26, 2005)

I've always got music playing, so here's what I've been listening top lately.

Gaming - Midnight Syndicate, Kill Bill Volume 1 Soundtrack, Bram Stroker's Dracula Soundtrack and Two Towers Soundtrack.

Albums - The Eminem Show - Eminem,  Sex Packets - Digital Underground,  The Best of the Pogues - The Pogues, The Unquestionable Truth Part 1 - Limp Bizkit

Singles - Where are you going? - Dave Matthews Band, Gin and Juice - Phish, Please Please Please - The Smiths, Number One Spot - Ludacris, My Biznitch is the Shiznit - Tenacious D


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2005)

Good heavens, Frukathka!  Talk about yer play by play!  At the moment, I'm listening to "Boom boom boom" by Paul Lekakis.  With stuff like "Doot doot" by Freur and "Love Parasite" by Fad Gadget next on the playlist.


----------



## francisca (May 26, 2005)

Right now, Stariway to Heaven is on the local classic rock station.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 26, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> A mix of tons of weird crap I have- currently "Love Bites" by Def Leppard.
> 
> No, I don't especially like the song.  :\  But ya gotta throw the weird stuff in sometimes to make sure you haven't changed your mind.





I like that song.

Right now: listening to nascar crap on the evening news.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 27, 2005)

Now it's "Machinehead" by Bush


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 27, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> "Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith - Original Motion Picture" by John Williams





I've got that in my CD player in the car. My friend Richard was jamming like crazt to it after the second time we saw the movie Thurs night.   You'd have thought he was listening to a heavy metal headbanging song, the way he was "carrying on"....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2005)

Just got done listening to Retrospective again. Now I'm listening to my 'Repeat Offenders' album that I burned.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 27, 2005)

"Strangelove" by Depeche Mode


Been going thru my mp3 files.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 27, 2005)

merztrumpet said:
			
		

> Frankenstein Girls Will
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected...Frankenstein Girls Will Seem Strangely Sexy is what I was listening to.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 27, 2005)

"You're a Woman, I'm a Machine" by Death From Above 1979. Amazing album.

AR


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 27, 2005)

Foriegner "Yesterday" I might queue up "I Want To Know What Love Is" after that.


----------



## Desdichado (May 27, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Foriegner "Yesterday" I might queue up "I Want To Know What Love Is" after that.



Nothing like some good ole 80s music to warm the heart.  Right now, Sly Fox's "Let's Go All the Way" is just finishing up.  Then I have to get up and go to a meeting...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2005)

Right now: "Wolfshade (A Werewolf Masquerade)" by Moonspell
Listening to the "Wolfheart" CD...


----------



## the Jester (May 27, 2005)

Song: _Torch Song._
Artist: Marillion
Album: _Clutching At Straws_.

In the mood for sad music.


----------



## Anders (May 27, 2005)

*When playing:* Midnight Syndicate's albums, The Last Mohican Soundtrack, Conan the Barbarian/Destroyer, Bram Stoker's Dracula, Celtic Rings, Diablo II soundtrack (from the game), some Heroes of Might and Magic III, and mixes.

*Otherwise:* Elvis Presley, Dio, Bob Dylan, Beatles, Motörhead, ZZ Top, Blind Guardian, Hammerfall, Bach, Beethoven, David Bowie, John Lennon, Megadeth, Kiss.


----------



## Kanegrundar (May 27, 2005)

I've been listening mostly to classic rock, pop, and hard rock radio stations lately.  There's a Lewis Black (the show in California...not sure about the actual album name) comedy CD in the player right now.

Kane


----------



## Desdichado (May 27, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Strangelove" by Depeche Mode
> 
> 
> Been going thru my mp3 files.



Ooh, good choice.  I just heard "Sex Dwarf" by Soft Cell.  That song is pretty disturbing...


----------



## Cutter XXIII (May 27, 2005)

Been listening to the new Spoon, "Gimme Fiction," and the new Stephen Malkmus, "Face the Truth," almost religiously for two weeks.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 27, 2005)

Eminem and Linkin Park.


----------



## Richards (May 27, 2005)

I listen to radio episodes of "Music from the Hearts of Space," which is on by me at 11 PM until midnight on Sunday nights.  After having discovered the 120-minute tape cassette many years ago, I started recording the programs, and I now have close to two hundred hours of spacemusic that I cycle through.

Johnathan


----------



## francisca (May 27, 2005)

Jakkyl is playing on the local classic rock station right now.  I think the song's name is "Down on Me"


----------



## Meadred (May 27, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Song: _Torch Song._
> Artist: Marillion
> Album: _Clutching At Straws_.
> 
> In the mood for sad music.




Hurrah! Another Marillion fan! Few and far apart. Good old Fish really can tear your heart out... Don't know if you like "new" Marillion, but I like "Brave" for those times when life feels like a tonne of bricks.

Cheers,
Meadred


----------



## Prince of Happiness (May 28, 2005)

Dirty Sanchez, "F***ing On the Dancefloor"


----------



## IronWolf (May 28, 2005)

Just coming down off a Shotgun Messiah kick...


----------



## Meadred (May 28, 2005)

Anyone here tried "Blackmore's Night" for their gaming sessions? I've done it a couple of times. I like the music, but my players hardly seem to notice the music. They're simply too immersed in the gaming.   

Cheers,
Meadred


----------



## the Jester (May 28, 2005)

Last song: Massive Attack- Angel.

Current track: (humor track)- Einstein on Marijuana.




			
				Meadred said:
			
		

> Hurrah! Another Marillion fan! Few and far apart. Good old Fish really can tear your heart out... Don't know if you like "new" Marillion, but I like "Brave" for those times when life feels like a tonne of bricks.




Most post-Fish Marillion is so-so, but Brave is _fantastic_... the re-release with a bonus disc has one of my favorite Marillion pieces (the semi-instrumental one).  

What I _really_ wanted to listen to, but couldn't find last night (I think it got left in someone's car after a road trip) was Misplaced Childhood.


----------



## Jakar (May 28, 2005)

Feel Good by Gorillaz off the album Demon Days.

Just finished listening to the first album by The Postal Service called Give Up.


----------



## Captain NeMo (May 28, 2005)

Do you mean listening to, or desperately waiting for those jerks at MTV2 to play? If it's the latter, then Power Out (or whatever it's called) by Arcade Fire is right up on my list.


----------



## Rauol_Duke (May 28, 2005)

Queens of the Stone Age - _Lullabies to Paralyze_ ...repeatedly


----------



## the Jester (May 28, 2005)

Sisters of Mercy, "Afterhours"


----------



## Jakar (May 28, 2005)

Temple of Love by Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 29, 2005)

Haha, we call this the Bad Touch by the Bloodhound Gang...

*dances*


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 29, 2005)

Bought Paranoia, by Black Sabbath. _Iron Man_ is an old favorite; _Electric Funeral_ is a new favorite


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 29, 2005)

Listening to way too much Minus the Bear and Misfits.


----------



## ph34r (May 29, 2005)

At the current moment I'm listening to Bobby Valentino - Slow Down.

I just bought 2 CD's yesterday. Tool and Three Days Grace.


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (May 29, 2005)

Satyricon: Dark medieval times      (heavy (black) metal)

___________________


----------



## Kilmore (May 29, 2005)

The ones that have bubbled up to the top recently in my collection are Mastadon "Leviathan" and Judas Priest "Stained Class", both inventive and articulate but nut-bustingly heavy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 30, 2005)

Jakar said:
			
		

> Just finished listening to the first album by The Postal Service called Give Up.





They had more than one album? 

I sorta like them doing Phil Collins' "Against All Odds". It kinda grew on me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 30, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Haha, we call this the Bad Touch by the Bloodhound Gang...
> 
> *dances*




  

That song's fun to listen to! Along with "Fire Water Burn".   

I'm listening to the radio: 106.5 WEND


----------



## Jakar (May 30, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They had more than one album?
> 
> I sorta like them doing Phil Collins' "Against All Odds". It kinda grew on me.




Hmmm, maybe I should change the first to only.  LoL

That is an interesting cover that does grow on you.  They make great film clips as well.


----------



## Jakar (May 30, 2005)

Dream Machine by DJ Mark Farina


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 31, 2005)

Circuit City is doing the $9.99 CD thing (all single CD's normally $10.99-$13.99) so I picked up the new Audio Slave, Bruce Dickenson and Seether. The first two I've listened to a few times and they get the thumbs up but haven't had a chance to listen to the new Seether.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 1, 2005)

"Boulevard Of Broken Dreams" -- Green Day


----------



## the Jester (Jun 1, 2005)

Sensual Woman/The Herbaliser (from the soundtrack to 'Snatch')


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 1, 2005)

The D&D Song Stephen Lynch!  I have been addicted to this since it was put up in the other thread...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 1, 2005)

"Desire" -- U2 (on the radio)


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 1, 2005)

I heard "Sharp Dressed Man" by ZZ Top in the car this morning.  I was changing out CDs on my audiobook, and that was just starting.  I turned up the bass and let it run until the song was over, and then popped in disc 11 or whatever I'm on and went with that.


----------



## RichGreen (Jun 1, 2005)

Outlaw by Alabama 3
Trailer Park by Beth Orton
Blue Bell Knoll by Cocteau Twins


Cheers


Richard


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm now listening to Bruce Springsteen's Devils and Dust.  Good stuff.

Kane


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I heard "Sharp Dressed Man" by ZZ Top in the car this morning.  I was changing out CDs on my audiobook, and that was just starting.  I turned up the bass and let it run until the song was over, and then popped in disc 11 or whatever I'm on and went with that.





Good song. 


A friend of mine, when he was alot more involved in the whole "Klingon shtick", did his "version" during karaoke as "Sharp Dressed _Klingon_"


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 2, 2005)

Leaving the 80s behind a bit today -- currently, John Scatman's "Scatman."  I've also got the Killer queued up ("Somebody Told Me"), some Safri Duo, Razed in Black and Rednex.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 2, 2005)

1984 by Van Halen


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jun 3, 2005)

Cabaret Voltaire, "The Original Sound of Sheffield: 83/87 Best Of"

Rick James, "Gold"


----------



## loki44 (Jun 4, 2005)

I listen to anything and everything.  Just today I've played Rachid Taha, Public Enemy, The Streets, a Lithuanian pop music compilation, Roots Manuva, Alpha Blondy, Brooklyn Funk Essentials, and a little bit of Bollywood.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice selection Loki44!!
I've been listening to Damien Rice lately.  He has quite a few good songs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm Listening to The Lettermen (Solos Album). Tonight I'll be listening to Air Suppply (The Definitive Collection) and my Castlevania: Symphony of the Night video game Soundtrack.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jun 5, 2005)

Afrika Bombaata, "Planet Rock"


----------



## Shag (Jun 7, 2005)

Please read my sig


----------



## National Acrobat (Jun 7, 2005)

*Rock on*

Currently listening to 'I don't Believe in Love' by Queensryche, and the entire 'Operation Mindcrime' album.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 7, 2005)

"Happy?" -- Mudvayne on 1065 WEND radio online broadcasting!


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 7, 2005)

_Best of Fad Gadget_ at the moment; a remix of "Collapsing New People" is the track I'm on.

EDIT:  And now I'm listening to their song "Coitus Interruptus."  I just like saying that.  <giggle>

Coitus Interruptus.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jun 8, 2005)

Now I am listening to:

Bruce Springsteen - Devils & Dust
The Wallflowers - Rebel, Sweetheart
Rob Thomas - Something to Be

I just picked up the last two last night and am going to see the Wallflowers on 6/15.  Funny, Bob Dylan was in town last week and his son is coming next week.

DM


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 8, 2005)

I ended up being at home all day yesterday, listening to a lot of my old italo-disco and Hi-NRG stuff.

I swear, in another life I must have been gay.


----------



## Selenim (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm listening to a big mp3 list of death metal songs (good ingame combat music as well).  The current song is Rise by Grave.

I also have some strange fascination for funk music and it's crazy bass lines..... Not the best  music for gaming though


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 8, 2005)

"Don't Be Cruel"-- Cheap Trick


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Escape Club - Dollars and Sex


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 8, 2005)

Man In Motion by St. Elmos Fire


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 8, 2005)

Um...I hear my dad mowing the lawn....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 8, 2005)

Today - it's all about the Barenaked Ladies.  Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 8, 2005)

And now... I am 2 tracks into the new White Stripes album Get Behind Me Satan.

So far - it's good.  But- I am only 2 tracks in.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 8, 2005)

I do!  Wait you mean the band....well I love them too!  Yay!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 8, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I do!  Wait you mean the band....well I love them too!  Yay!



 *grins*  You're so cute, Lady_Acoma!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 8, 2005)

Yay! I'm cute! *does a little Peanuts dance*  WooHoo!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mandy Moore - I Wanna Be With You album.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Let's Get It Started


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 9, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...I hear my dad mowing the lawn....





But no sounds of sheep jumping over the fence as you count them?


"Sadeness pt.1"--Enigma


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

Currently just heard "How Old Are You?" by Miko Mission.  And frankly, the lyrics are starting to sound a bit disturbing to me...

Anyway, that song just ended; now I'm listening to a Bobby O remix of "Passion" by The Flirts.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 9, 2005)

"When Smokey Sings"--ABC


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 9, 2005)

I was just screaming along to some very loud Rammstein on the way home from work. _Mutter_...good stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 9, 2005)

Now - Amy Grant: House of Love album. Next - Bob Marley & The Wailers: Live album. Later: The Moonlight String Orchestra - Plays The Music of Celine Dion (instrumental album).


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jun 9, 2005)

Roger & Zapp, "Computer Love"


----------



## Trance Fiend (Jun 11, 2005)

Right now listening to the Star Wars: ROTS soundtrack, earlier today I picked up the new Coldplay XY, and listened to it on the way home.  Great stuff.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 11, 2005)

Currently Eminem featuring Scam, "Green and Gold."

Got my Eminem playlist runnin'...


----------



## reveal (Jun 28, 2005)

WinAmp shuffle

Kid Rock - The History of Rock
Danzig - Thrall - demonsweatlive
Elvis - 30 #1 Hits
House of Pain - Same as it ever was
Forrest Gump soundtrack
Steve Vai - Alien love secrets
Alabama - Mountain Music
AC/DC - Various
Various Artists - Mix (Black Oak Arkansas, Pomeroy, etc)


----------



## devilbat (Jun 28, 2005)

MMORadio is what I've been listening to lately.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 28, 2005)

Today I brought Underworld's _dubnobasswithmyhead_ CD to work, so I've been listening especially to "Dirty Epic", "Dark & Long" and "Cowgirl" -- my favorite tracks.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 28, 2005)

_Ocean Cloud,_ by Marillion.

Got my mopey stuff on- I suspect today will see a lot of Marillion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Now: Lionel Richie - The Definitive Collection
Next: Hall & Oates - Rock 'n' Soul Pt. 1  Greatest Hits
Later: Fleetwood Mac - Greatest Hits [Reprise]


----------



## the Jester (Jun 28, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> _Ocean Cloud,_ by Marillion.
> 
> Got my mopey stuff on- I suspect today will see a lot of Marillion.





Yeeeah... sad newer Marillion day, following that I have had:

_The Uninvited Guest 
Bell in the Sea
The Party
This Town
The Rake's Progress
100 Nights
Afraid of Sunlight_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> The Uninvited Guest
> Bell in the Sea
> The Rake's Progress
> 100 Nights
> Afraid of Sunlight[/i]



Solid gold! Great songs!


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver (Jun 29, 2005)

Hard rock/metal/gothic/death.
Suburban Noize Records.
Psychopathic Records.


Those are the things I listen to almost every second.

At the moment: Wicked Klowns by KMK/ICP/Dog Boy.


----------



## philreed (Jun 29, 2005)

Right now I'm listening to Ohn.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Currently The Blue Man Group.


----------



## freebfrost (Jun 30, 2005)

_Batman Begins_ soundtrack.

I found it interesting that all the track names are species names of bats...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Heres my current winamp playlist:

Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart
Nicki French - Total Eclipse of the Heart
X-Me Cartoon Starting Credits Theme
Bob Marley - Rat Race
Shania Twain - Up
Breaking Benjamin - So Cold
Breaking Benjamin - So Cold
Breaking Benjamin - So Cold
Kenny Loggins - Highway to the Dangerzone


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 11, 2005)

I've been really James Taylor-y since hearing Carolina in my Mind while shopping this weekend...

So - I'm listening to Mr. Taylor.


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 11, 2005)

I've been listening to nostalgia music via webcast. Music from the 20's to right before Rock and Roll.

joe b.


----------



## Old One (Jul 11, 2005)

Right now?

http://www.accuradio.com/celtic/default.htm (just blow through the pop-up add)...

I flip back and forth between all the selections, although Altan and Traditional are my faves.

~ OO


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 11, 2005)

Black Eyed Peas' _Monkey Business_


----------

